# klonopin withdrawl



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

hey all, im going thru an etxremely tough time right now getting off klonopin.. this is my second day completely off it and everything just seems to be getting worse...I cant concentrate at work, I cant talk to people, I feel like im in hell literally. My DP/DR is ten times worse then it usually is.. my brain is so foggy i cant even put a sentence together...

For anyone thats went through klonopin withdrawl.. is all this normal? how long did your withdrawl last?what did you notice getting better first? is there anything i can do to make this whole withdrawl period easier on myself?

I wasnt even on that big of a klonopin dose.. 1.5 MG but this seems to be hitting me harder then i thought it would... Im contemplating going back on the pills its so bad..

Can anyone give me advice or help me out on the subject?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

thanks my DP fam!

-Jordan


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Optimusrhyme said:


> hey all, im going thru an etxremely tough time right now getting off klonopin.. this is my second day completely off it and everything just seems to be getting worse...I cant concentrate at work, I cant talk to people, I feel like im in hell literally. My DP/DR is ten times worse then it usually is.. my brain is so foggy i cant even put a sentence together...
> 
> For anyone thats went through klonopin withdrawl.. is all this normal? how long did your withdrawl last?what did you notice getting better first? is there anything i can do to make this whole withdrawl period easier on myself?
> 
> ...


I haven't ever been on klonopin but I can tell you that what you are going through is withdrawal. I have went through a little xanax withdrawal before and I got different sensations while it was getting out of my system.

Withdrawal symptoms vary depending on the length of time you have been on klonopin. Just be sure you taper slowly coming off it because I have read you can get seizures if you stop to fast, not to scare you. I wish you good luck. Wish I could give you more advice but I haven't ever been on it, sorry.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

dreamingoflife said:


> I haven't ever been on klonopin but I can tell you that what you are going through is withdrawal. I have went through a little xanax withdrawal before and I got different sensations while it was getting out of my system.
> 
> Withdrawal symptoms vary depending on the length of time you have been on klonopin. Just be sure you taper slowly coming off it because I have read you can get seizures if you stop to fast, not to scare you. I wish you good luck. Wish I could give you more advice but I haven't ever been on it, sorry.


thanks crystal its nice to hear from you. I read a bunch of horror storys online where withdrawls from klonopin can last up too years...
NEVER will i ever go on any anti depressent or benzo again. Yea they can help you get out of depression but when you come off of them you just go right back into depression.. Its ridiculous.

I was doing great or awhile and now that im coming of this shit im fucked up again... suicidall thoughts, confusion, paranoia, extreme dp/dr, tinnitus, cant sleep.. and thats just symptoms off the top of my head.. pills are fucked!


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Optimusrhyme said:


> thanks crystal its nice to hear from you. I read a bunch of horror storys online where withdrawls from klonopin can last up too years...
> NEVER will i ever go on any anti depressent or benzo again. Yea they can help you get out of depression but when you come off of them you just go right back into depression.. Its ridiculous.
> 
> I was doing great or awhile and now that im coming of this shit im fucked up again... suicidall thoughts, confusion, paranoia, extreme dp/dr, tinnitus, cant sleep.. and thats just symptoms off the top of my head.. pills are fucked!


Just curious but what made you want to come off of it? Was it just not working as well or did you just decide it was time to come off of it?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Forget all those stories you read about it taking years for symptoms to die down. I'm sure it's different for everyone, I'm at 57 days and it doesn't bug me. I don't even think about benzos anymore. The first 30 days were tough. I took a med called Trazadone for sleep which helped a lot cuz sleep is crucial. I only took it the first 30 days tho cuz it made me groggy during the day. I'd think that after about 3 weeks you'll probably feel a little better and then it's kind of gradual from there. I also took an anti-seizure med which I highly recommend doing because there were a few times that I felt like I was gunna have a seizure. I'd say forsure get an anti-seizure med and if you want something for sleep. You could also get OTC stuff for sleep like melatonin or somolin. I take Somolin now, it helps me sleep and has seratonin in it. I have to say I feel like I can think a lot more clearly after stopping the benzos but as far as DP goes it's still a constant. Good luck, give me a call anytime if you want.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is some information about klonopin withdrawal that I found.

Klonopin Withdrawal Symptoms
Stopping Klonopin too quickly (especially if you have been taking high doses of Klonopin) can cause withdrawal symptoms. Klonopin withdrawal symptoms can include, but are not limited to:

* Numbness or tingling
* Nausea, vomiting, or diarrhea
* A rapid heartbeat (tachycardia)
* Heart palpitations
* Hallucinations
* Memory loss
* Panic attacks
* Dizziness
* Personality changes
* Sensitivity to sound or light
* Fever
* Headaches
* Anxiety
* Tension
* Depression
* Insomnia
* Restlessness or irritability
* Confusion
* Sweating.

As with other epilepsy medications, stopping Klonopin too quickly can increase your risk of seizures, or may even cause you to have a type of seizure you have never had before.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

so the medication thats supposed to help this illness makes it worse in the long run? omg the Circus of Psychiatry continues. gOOD Luck Optimus, hang in there.


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

Hi Optimusrhyme,

I see that you have been on this forum since 2004. Long time sufferer. It appears that you had it bad for a while, started to recover (with the help of Klonopin?), and now that you were feeling better you decided to go off the medicine. Is this correct? Or is there more to the story?

If a medicine helps, why not just stay on it? Is the cure that much worse than the disease? I am going to my doctor this month and ask to be put on it. Sometimes reading these stories scare me to death though. But I am going to gamble on this one. I know my DR is heavily anxiety fueled, so If I eliminate the anxiety I hope to eliminate or reduce the severity of the DR.

On the other hand, If you feel you are stronger now and can continue without medicine, then I believe you can do it! I have never seen a group of people (as us) who are stronger than the rest of the population. We have seen our biggest fear, walked through hell, and face this beast everyday. We want to get better and survive. We will.

You can do it, Be strong.
Greg


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

dreamingoflife said:


> Just curious but what made you want to come off of it? Was it just not working as well or did you just decide it was time to come off of it?


Yea the Klono wasnt working well anymore crystal.. I started to develop a tolerance to the klonopin so it wasnt working effectivley..Come to think of it.. It wasnt working that effectiley even when i didnt have a tolerance to it.. So after seeing this pattern, it kinda made me sick.. Sick That i have to keep "fueling" my brain with more and more pills just to feel "normal".

This is something I feel I can beat on my own.. I went to my doctor today. and I told him i wasnt going to stay on meds. and he straight up told me "You CANT EVER get better without medication"....Well that quote just set me off in a very bad way.. and now I'm gonna use that as inspriration to get better on my own.. med free.

We dont need these pills to get better. There is plenty of other things we can do then drug our minds. Aerobic Exercise releases Serotonin and Dopamine naturally so this is going to be the base of my foundation to start. I refuse to lose!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

dancingwobbler said:


> so the medication thats supposed to help this illness makes it worse in the long run? omg the Circus of Psychiatry continues. gOOD Luck Optimus, hang in there.


thank you Wobbler!







I found that the Benzo changed my personality, my creativity and my wit. So I will have nothing to do with it anymore.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

WANTTOBEBETTER said:


> Hi Optimusrhyme,
> 
> I see that you have been on this forum since 2004. Long time sufferer. It appears that you had it bad for a while, started to recover (with the help of Klonopin?), and now that you were feeling better you decided to go off the medicine. Is this correct? Or is there more to the story?
> 
> ...


Hey Greg, yah i've had dp for over ten years now. Im 22 now. So most of my growing life. The Klono did save me i guess when i was suicidal. but like i said to Wobbler i started to notice things diminishing, Like my personality, My creativity and my wit, while i was on klonopin. So I decided to take the Au Natural route. Medication is definitely not a long term solution. Because in my exerience, it really does change you. Not for the better.

If you are doing really bad right now, then think it through and go on the med if you want. But I highly advise you to do some research on Benzo Withdrawl.. Its hell if you ever plan on coming off. Worse then coming off of heroin. So do what you think is best for you. I tryed the pill route for over ten years and I didnt get better.

Like i said there is plenty of other alternatives to pills.
Exercise, Diet, Meditation, Friends, Supplements, training you mind ect.. So weigh out both of your options buddy and decide what the better path for you is. Meds or Au Natural? I cant tell you which one because every person is differnt and responds to things differently. But my thoughts are with you. Good luck and be strong buddy. We are capable of amazing things if we put our minds to it.


----------



## coeus (Jan 11, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> hey all, im going thru an etxremely tough time right now getting off klonopin.. this is my second day completely off it and everything just seems to be getting worse...I cant concentrate at work, I cant talk to people, I feel like im in hell literally. My DP/DR is ten times worse then it usually is.. my brain is so foggy i cant even put a sentence together...
> 
> For anyone thats went through klonopin withdrawl.. is all this normal? how long did your withdrawl last?what did you notice getting better first? is there anything i can do to make this whole withdrawl period easier on myself?
> 
> ...


Hey Jordan,

I've never taken clonazepam/klonopin before but I've read somewhere that it's better to taper off gradually, preferrably onto diazepam. Unless you're already doing that, all I can say is that the sensations you're experiencing are most likely withdrawal symptoms. During a hypochondriac session of mine, I researched how benzodiazepines worked and its implications of usage.

Here's a great site for information about benzo withdrawal:

*Benzodiazepine Withdrawal Success Stories:*


http://www.benzo.org.uk/success.htm

*Klonopin Withdrawal Symptoms:*


http://www.benzo.org.uk/kws.htm

And of course, read in moderation hehe. Hope this helps.

coeus


----------

